# Zombie Survivor (en solde à .79e)



## touchcream (19 Août 2010)

Salut à tous, mon tout premier jeu pour iPhone vient d'être publié sur l'App Store donc je viens vous le présenter ^^ 

Il s'intitule Zombie Survivor, y sont inclus 2 modes de jeu ainsi qu'un mode 2 joueurs et le tout dans un style un peu rétro bien fun et un tantinet gore . En espérant que ça vous plaira  

PS : soit dit en passant, le jeu est en solde pour une semaine, profitez en !


----------

